# winxp prof in samba domäne



## fautz (11. Mai 2004)

hallo,
ich will einen win xp prof. client in die 
domäne hängen, als pdc läuft ein samba 2.2.7a auf redhat 9.0
( mit win2000 läuft es ohne probleme )

bei der änderung von mitglied aus arbeitsgruppe zur domäne
komme ich bis zur anmeldung (eingabe von root+password).
dann kommt die fehlermeldung:
"der angegebene Dienst ist kein installierter dienst"

kann mir jemand bei dieser meldung weiterhelfen

fautz


----------

